# 20% off all router bits at Highland Woodworking



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

20% off all router bits at Highland Woodworking. The same folks who are selling the venerable 3-1/4 hp Triton router for only $199.00. Nice to see a real "brick and mortar" store competing on the internet. Woodworking Tools | Woodworking Supplies


----------

